# Mechanical Engineers Work Scope



## bornina1950 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have mid level experience and I am Working as a mechanical engineer in a MNC.
If i migrate to NZ can I get a job of 2000 USD a month?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

bornina1950 said:


> I have mid level experience and I am Working as a mechanical engineer in a MNC.
> If i migrate to NZ can I get a job of 2000 USD a month?


As an ME in NZ I'd expect you could be earning that amount per fortnight (NZ$2800). Definitely should be earning that per month even if you started at the bottom.


----------



## jihademm (Apr 27, 2018)

It's hard to find a job here in NZ as every employer is keen on people have NZ experience and nowadays most of them are considering residents. plus NZ have less opportunity compared to other countries for mechanical engineers.

but I'm sure you can earn a minimum of NZD $50000 p/a once you found a full time permanent job


----------

